# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Miele] MIELE W3623

## jonnysuncity

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ
ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟΥ MIELE w 3623
 Η ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ..
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## giagiwtis

Τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις?

----------


## jonnysuncity

> Τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις?



Καλημέρα 
Ψάχνω να βρω τον άξονα με το έδρανο που κρατάει το τύμπανο του κάδου.

----------


## giagiwtis

Μιλάς για το χιτο που έχει τα ρουλεμάν με την τσιμουχα?

----------


## jonnysuncity

Ναι,είναι σαν αστέρι.
Και χωρίς άξονα

----------


## giagiwtis

Δώσε με πμ το Facebook να σ στείλω φωτο

----------


## jonnysuncity

Σε viber;

----------


## jonnysuncity

Giannis despoina xanthopoulos

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα βρήκες φίλε μ

----------

